# Looking for a vet in Winchester?



## fredflop (26 June 2017)

Can anyone give me recommendations for equine vets in the Winchester area, preferably with a free/cheaper zone visit days?


----------



## Auslander (27 June 2017)

Kings Bounty Equine is an excellent practice. I used Janette, who owns the practice for years, before I moved out of the area. Really really good vet - and I've heard good reports about her team too.


----------

